# Keto and Pork Belly...



## Gym1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Is this a good idea or is it too much animal fat?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Hardcore bro! I can't see anything wrong with it....perfect for keto imo


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah it will be fine as long as it meets your macro needs.


----------



## Gym1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sweet cheers, just mixing it up as I eat so much turkey!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Whats wrong with turkey?


----------



## Gym1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nothing but I have it 3 times per day atm and I wanted to vary with some more fatty meats/fish. Variety is the spice of life


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

slow cook it for a few hours its the best ever, or deep fry it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Keto u need lots of fat anyway, why are u eating so much turkey?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

If you're on nearly zero carbs, you'll need high fat - pork belly....perfect :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try some oily fish as well to keep the fat intake up.


----------



## Gym1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have mackerel most mornings and smoked salmon too sometimes 

This may sound like a stupid question, but I have read to up my fats if I start lagging on the keto diet. Presumably this means I should reduce protein/carbs proportionately too so that I still remain with the same kcal total, but have adjusted the ratios?

e.g. if my current ratios are 65/5/35 at 1900kcals, and I need to increase my fat intake, I assume this means changing the daily ratios to for example 70/5/25 but still at 1900kcals overall?

How long should it take to feel 'normal' again on keto? 6 days in and I still have a loss of clarity, although it has definitely improved since day 1.


----------

